# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  صور جبل كردفان...عروس الرمال

## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*حضرت قبل أيام الفنانة التشكيلية هيام إلى مدينة الأبيض....وقامت بعمل مجموعة من الصور الرائعة ستنزل تباعاً إن شاء الله....
عدسة الفنانة
هيام عبد القاسم







جبل كردفان






*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*متعة وسياحة مجانية تسلم ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

متعة وسياحة مجانية تسلم ياغالي



تسلم يا ملك..........
 
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*تسلم يا اياس مالك عاوز ترجعنا من الغربة على هناك طوالى..................


تخريمة:
لو ممكن رسل لى تلفونك فى الخاص
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا الله  
شى ما معقول 
مشكوور يا اياس
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*ما شاء الله وتبارك الخالق ،،

كردفان من أجمل المناطق السياحيه في السودان ولو تم الاهتمام بهذا الجانب الساحي لجني أهلنا الطيبين هناك ثمار هذه السياحة ولكن ؟؟؟؟؟ ،،

شكرا أخي علي عرض هذه اللوحة الجميله وشكرا للفنانه هيام ،،

تحياتي 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بلد جميلة جدا خاصة في الخريف
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*صور قمة في الروعة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله يا اياس عندي صور جميلة للابيض 
بس ما قدرت اضبط الحجم بتاعها
خايفها تفتل ليك البوست
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ أياس ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*حقيقه يا أستاذ إياس شوقتنا لزيارة بلدكم دي _ خاصه مع سخانتنا دي .
تسلل :
لو ما بخاف الكذب كنت قلت ليك جاتني طراوة وهواء باااااارد أول ما فتحت البوست دا !!
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قمة الروعة
ونتمنى زيارتها فى القريبب العاجل

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

تسلم يا اياس مالك عاوز ترجعنا من الغربة على هناك طوالى..................


تخريمة:
لو ممكن رسل لى تلفونك فى الخاص



والله أحنا قاعدين نديكم نفحات البلد...البتزيدكم إصرار و كفاح أكتر.....
رد التخريمة::جداً تأمر....
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

يا الله  
شى ما معقول 
مشكوور يا اياس



تسلم يا غالى........
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كشـول
					

ما شاء الله وتبارك الخالق ،،

كردفان من أجمل المناطق السياحيه في السودان ولو تم الاهتمام بهذا الجانب الساحي لجني أهلنا الطيبين هناك ثمار هذه السياحة ولكن ؟؟؟؟؟ ،،

شكرا أخي علي عرض هذه اللوحة الجميله وشكرا للفنانه هيام ،،

تحياتي 



شكراً خالد و كلامك 100%.....فعلاً حقيقة و واقع...نتمنى الإهتمام بهذا الجانب....
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

بلد جميلة جدا خاصة في الخريف



يا سلام يا صحبى تسلم.......
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

صور قمة في الروعة



تسلم طوكراوى..الفنانة هيام فنانة قديرة و متمكنة..
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

والله يا اياس عندي صور جميلة للابيض 
بس ما قدرت اضبط الحجم بتاعها
خايفها تفتل ليك البوست



طوالى.....قوى قلبك....
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ أياس ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 




هوبا ياراقى...ربنا يخليك....
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

حقيقه يا أستاذ إياس شوقتنا لزيارة بلدكم دي _ خاصه مع سخانتنا دي .
تسلل :
لو ما بخاف الكذب كنت قلت ليك جاتني طراوة وهواء باااااارد أول ما فتحت البوست دا !!



كردفان الغرة...مرحب مرحب بيكم....
رد التسلل:: هاهاهاها و الله دى قوية جداً...
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

قمة الروعة
ونتمنى زيارتها فى القريبب العاجل




تشرف يا حافظ.......ربنا يمتعك بالصحة و العافية...
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اياس والله كردفان الغره ام خيرا جوه وبره
جنس متعه هى وجمال فى الخريف 
وكمان بجادعك بصور من امسياله 
فى الخريف متعه انسى بس
وصحبك احمد ملتقط صور فى ام سياله 
والله موش هيام مبالغه عديييييييييل
من البلد ولا من احمد ماعارف
واصل يافرده 

*

----------


## الافريقي

*يا اياس  دا مدخل الابيض بس فما بالك بحدائق البان جديد
                        	*

----------


## سهيل ابراهيم

*مشكور يااياس
*

----------


## acba77

*قمة الجمال والروعة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كردفان فى الخريف حاجة تانية الا تشوفوه بالعين بالحكى ما بتتوصف
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ياسلام ياحلوين 

رجعتونا للذي مضى - أخر عهدي بأبقبة فحل الديوم كان في منتصف 1991 م في زول بصدق الجفا دا

طبعا ابقبة دا اسم للأبيض كتير من الناس مابتعرفو

حلاة الأبيض لما تصب مطرة والله فيها تصريف في واشنطن دي سي مافي 
الرملة تشرب المطرة في الحال 

بعدها طوالي من الشارقة ننزل لغاية سوق ابوجهل (اسع سموهو شنو ماعارف)
ومنو نعرج على الأرباع -الربع الأول والثاني .. إلخ- ونختمها بحي القبة
بإختصار أجمل أيام عمري قضيتها في الأبيض

الله يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

اياس والله كردفان الغره ام خيرا جوه وبره
جنس متعه هى وجمال فى الخريف 
وكمان بجادعك بصور من امسياله 
فى الخريف متعه انسى بس
وصحبك احمد ملتقط صور فى ام سياله 
والله موش هيام مبالغه عديييييييييل
من البلد ولا من احمد ماعارف
واصل يافرده 




تسلم يا كشه....متعه لمن فايتا الحد.......
دايرين نعمل سياحة حول السودان...و قبل كدا كتبت موضوع زى دا....
كل عضو يصور معالم المنطقة المتواجد فيها لتعم الفائدة..زو تتواصل الناس...والما شاف جميع بقاع السودان المترامى الأطراف يشوفو بكبسة زر......
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الافريقي
					

يا اياس  دا مدخل الابيض بس فما بالك بحدائق البان جديد



فعلاً معالم البلد كتيرة و جميلة و رائعة......البان جديد..الخور الأبيض...خور طقت.....جبل كرباج...الملبس...جبل الداير...ألخ
تشكر حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سهيل ابراهيم
					

مشكور يااياس



تشكر سهيل كتير...
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

قمة الجمال والروعة



والله إنتو القمة......
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

كردفان فى الخريف حاجة تانية الا تشوفوه بالعين بالحكى ما بتتوصف



صدقت و الله........
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

ياسلام ياحلوين 

رجعتونا للذي مضى - أخر عهدي بأبقبة فحل الديوم كان في منتصف 1991 م في زول بصدق الجفا دا

طبعا ابقبة دا اسم للأبيض كتير من الناس مابتعرفو

حلاة الأبيض لما تصب مطرة والله فيها تصريف في واشنطن دي سي مافي 
الرملة تشرب المطرة في الحال 

بعدها طوالي من الشارقة ننزل لغاية سوق ابوجهل  (اسع سموهو شنو ماعارف)
ومنو نعرج على الأرباع  -الربع الأول والثاني .. إلخ- ونختمها بحي القبة
بإختصار أجمل أيام عمري قضيتها في الأبيض

ألها يديكم العافية



الغرابة ظهرووووو
والله زى ما هى ....وسوق أبوجهل سموهو سوق بن مسعود....لكن كان قلت سوق بن مسعود مافى زول بعرفو....
طولت الغيبة شديد.....و الأحياء زى ما هى عريقة.......
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جنـــــــــة ما شاء الله ...

مشكور أخي إياس علي الصور الجميلة ..
*

----------

